# Cleaning Miltek exhaust tips



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

I have just read that Miltek recommends using Silvo silver polish to get the tips back to looking new. 
Anyone used this as I hadn't even thought of using it and was going to stick to the autoglym silver cleaner.

Copied from Miltek -

How do I clean my stainless steel tailpipes without scratching or damaging them?

A.

It is important to note that if you don't clean your tailpipes regularly (and we know that some of you don't  ), they will suffer from discolouration and become harder to clean. Because of the high-quality stainless steel, you will always be able to get them back to looking brand new (without any degradation in the materials), but the longer you've left it without cleaning them, the harder it will be!

Our tailpipes are made from the highest quality polished stainless steel, we have found that the best way to clean them is to use a Silver Polish. The actual specific product we use is called Silvo Silver Polish with Wadding. It's important to get the one with the wadding inside as it's really good at getting it clean. Clean the bulk of the soot off the surface with an old rag first and then use the polish/wadding to get your tailpipe(s) sparkling again.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

metal polish is metal polish no matter how its dressed up in fancy packaging , solvo autosol been around for donkeys and does a superb job , use with a cloth or and old tooth brush or the wifes !!!! also Belgom ALU is my fav , My fireblade was tricked up with s/s and aly bits everywhere and this stuff is the dogs !!! Remeber though , remember ,polishing untreated metal wil allways go back to a dull appearance as it's not treated just polished , so you need to keep ontop of it , If the metal is realy blackened ie with exhaust tips , i would use a little scotchbrite with the paste then use a cloth , trust me , belgom ALU is excellento or the solvo , Most motorcycle accessories stores sell belgom Alu

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=alubri ... 5&imgdii=_


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

I used on my Milltek tips and back box. Worked a treat and only £2 - £3 from most supermarkets.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

I've heard of it, will give it a go 

Well e scotch rite not leave small swirl marks due to the nature of it being quite course? They say use wirewool, but will this not also leave swirl marks?

Thanks all for the advice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Just get some autosol metal polish and a few microfibre cloths from halfords.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Another vote for autosol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Another vote for autosol


And another but as said you need to keep on top of it even if you just wipe them with a damp cloth once a week to get the black crap off then polish them every time you wash the car


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Autosol works a treat!


----------

